# Wrong Gender Ultrasound AGAIN?!



## DueJan1st2018

So 3 years ago I go in for a 15 week scan and am told I'm having a boy. My gut instinct said girl so much to the point where I didn't believe them and refused to call it "him" or even pick out a boys name. 5 weeks later at the comprehensive scan I was less than shocked but over the moon to be told it was a GIRL!!! She was in fact a girl. I am now 15 weeks pregnant again and feel just as strongly that I'm having a boy as I did that I was having a girl but was told at the scan today I am having a girl :nope: The scan itself was rushed and less than 5 minutes with most being hands and profile and cutesy stuff with 45 seconds of potty shots. The picture she used to confirm was confusing at best (I don't see the 3 lines) and I kept taking stills of the video we got back and I swear there is something there! I tried to look at girl names but couldn't- it just feels too wrong! I'll try to see if I can figure out how to post pictures but I would love to hear what you guys think of them!


----------



## DueJan1st2018

So the first photo I'm wondering what I'm looking at and the second is her "confirming" the girl
 



Attached Files:







IMG_5996.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 118









IMG_6005.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 127


----------



## DueJan1st2018

And another "what the heck is that it doesn't look like a vagina" picture
 



Attached Files:







IMG_6006.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 113


----------



## Talia12

Hmmm &#129300; The first picture in particular does look like a willy! It's still early though, I don't know if you're in the uk but here private places don't usually do gender scans until 16 weeks at the earliest. Can you have another scan in a couple of weeks? Would be amazing if you were right and they were wrong again! What a story to tell :)


----------



## Talia12

Just seen by your network that you're not in the uk, doh. Try again in a couple of weeks?


----------



## DueJan1st2018

Talia12 said:


> Just seen by your network that you're not in the uk, doh. Try again in a couple of weeks?

I have a 20 week comprehensive scan but I don't think I'll be patient enough to go over a month doubting! I might find a private scan place and try again next week just to put my mind at ease!


----------



## MindUtopia

Personally, I wouldn't trust a 15-16 week scan. I know people get them for gender, but I also know people who've been told the wrong thing. I think just be patient and wait a few more weeks.


----------



## pinkclouds

not sure I would say that's a girl either but I'm in no way an expert. 15 weeks is early and I wouldn't trust a gender scan that early. If I was you I would definitely be getting another scan in the next few weeks to confirm


----------



## sbl

15 weeks too early to be given a certainty of gender in my opinion.


----------



## Dream143r

Looks like a boy to me


----------



## Natasha2605

I'd Also say that looks more boy. I had a gender scan at 15+6, this is my boy for comparison 

https://i1356.photobucket.com/albums/q732/nw2527/10E16592-C419-4994-AC77-8FC0645FFBAB_zps4bfwhqqn.jpg

If they know what they are looking for then 15 weeks is not too early. 

Do you have Facebook? There's a great group on there called "strictly nub theory". They'll be happy to look at your pic and offer opinion. All 26 of them guessed my baby's gender from the 12 week nub.


----------



## Zephram

15 weeks is too early to be told with any certainty. To avoid putting yourself through this angst you should really wait until 20 weeks when it is more obvious.


----------



## DobbyForever

Ooo tough call. Considering it's there, not there... it could be the cord. But yeah I just don't know. One pic looks like it's floating not attached. I'd lean boy but wouldn't be betting on it. Sorry! I attached my boy's Willy at 16w3d.

Looked at your pics again I think boy but yeah so tough
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9333.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 26


----------



## KatBar

I agree with previous posters on it being a bit early, and def think another scan is needed to be truly sure.
However, what I can say is that I'm pregnant with my second boy, and the penis/nub was HEAPS more obvious in both scans at 12/13 weeks with my boys, compared to what I see in your scan pictures. In fact, it was meant to be a surprise this time, but when I saw the protruded nub looking exactly like my first sons, I knew it was a boy (which I then confirmed with our blood tests results that also tested gender).
Not that you still couldn't also be having a boy, but from my experience I'd want to be a bit more sure. You'll have to post the official results once confirmed. It will certainly be cool if you're right! :)


----------



## calliebaby

The first pic looks girl, with the cord floating. 
The second is a bad angle, I think.


----------



## 6lilpigs

Can you post your 12-13 week pics incase theres a nub showing:)


----------



## Samantha1991

Im gonna say boy


----------



## Missbb2591

I'm torn, second pic looks girl to me but third more boy could just be a bad angle, I'd definitely want it confirming.


----------



## brittany12

I will disagree in saying 15 weeks is too early. I had my gender scan at 14w5d (15w by LMP) and she was def. a girl. I will say if you have a good tech they will take plenty of time to show and explain what you are looking at. Our tech did great and for sure knew what she was doing.


----------



## pinkpassion

Both of my girls I was told girl at 13.5 weeks, and confirmed with both girls at 14-15 weeks. And this baby the tech knew from 13.5 weeks but I'm team yellow so have no clue which it is!

That said your pics are completely unclear and I'd ask for a rescan!


----------



## DobbyForever

Ditto my tech at 12w knew boy from nub. She says not to go but blue stuff, but my boy was eitherva boy or a girl with a very large clitoris (because I guess that does happen). But she said boy. Gender experts also said boy from my 6 and 9w and 12w scans (ramzi and nub, they said skull looked girly but overall guessed boy). Just boils down to cooperation and experience


----------



## Talia12

I don't think anyone's saying you can never tell at 15 weeks, just that it's not reliable at that stage. After all, you could have a complete stab in the dark and still have a 50% chance of being right. So it may be that you can tell at 15 weeks, think a few of us are just saying that you can't *definitely* tell, at least not as obviously as you can a few weeks later on.


----------



## HappiestMom

I'm calling boy...can't wait for update...I knew for 100% sure with my girl at 12 weeks...I also knew one of my twins was 100% boyvat 12 weeks..other one just never have potty shot at all lol


----------



## nduati

looks like girl. it has the M shape happening.


----------



## calliebaby

Although, my boy's bits looked like a girl at 20 weeks... so you never really know I guess.


----------



## Zephram

Talia12 said:


> I don't think anyone's saying you can never tell at 15 weeks, just that it's not reliable at that stage. After all, you could have a complete stab in the dark and still have a 50% chance of being right. So it may be that you can tell at 15 weeks, think a few of us are just saying that you can't *definitely* tell, at least not as obviously as you can a few weeks later on.

Exactly this. It's less reliable the earlier you look. It's not that you can't possibly tell, it's that you can't tell with any great measure of certainty the earlier you look. Personally I'd rather wait until I know I can be told reliably rather than get stressed out it may not be accurate if I found out earlier.


----------



## pinkpassion

Well, to be honest then , with differing levels of skill and knowledge, one could say there's not 100% certainty until the baby is born! But I do hear what you all are saying! They do say it's more accurate the further along you are!


----------



## KatBar

pinkpassion said:


> Well, to be honest then , with differing levels of skill and knowledge, one coulvd say there's not 100% certainty until the baby is born! But I do hear what you all are saying! They do say it's more accurate the further along you are!

Very true! 
It was under a slightly different set of circumstances, but my cousin thought he was having a girl the whole pregnancy - confirmed at 20 weeks. Then they found out it was actually a boy at birth. Unfortunately for their little boy, he had some issues with the development of the genitals and basically didn't grow a set of testicals or a proper penis (from what I understand). This is pretty rare to be fair, but other stories of getting told the wrong gender are not completely uncommon.


----------



## confused87com

The second pic looks exactly like my daughters potty shot did


----------



## mum22ttc#3

I would go against the majority and say I think girl. The third image does look like there's something there but to me it doesn't look like a penis, I would say it looks more cord? :)


----------

